# making copies for flyers



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

I am in search of the least expensive way to make copies. I need to create a flyer about my business and then make about 350 copies. I know I could go to the local copy shops, but I wanted to ask what everyone out there does when they need a large amount of copies.
Thanks Much,
Desiree


----------



## kak9288 (Jun 22, 2007)

I barter for a lot of my low level print work. Shirts for flyers! Also, if you don't have a decent printer I would just pick one up. You can get one that prints 350 pages in no time for cheap. Remember that most flyers


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

What do you consider inexpensive?

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## tsunami7 (Nov 28, 2006)

I've used local print shops and the chain places like staples/office depot. I alsways leave thinking "man that seemed expensive". Recently, i've been looking around for online printing. Got a sampling from overnightprints.com and the flyers, business cards, and stuff looked pretty good and seemed reasonable. I may give them a try for my next order.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Over here, companies using offset printing will be able to print flyers at less than a quarter of the cost compared to copy shops!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

we have a laser printer and just print our own when its quanities as little as 350.. for larger amounts we go to an offset printer.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I use 4 x 6 photo paper and that way Iget great glossy photos as well asn my info.. Kind of a nice business card also.. Lou


----------



## kak9288 (Jun 22, 2007)

overnightprints.com is awesome. If you don't like what you order they will either run it again or refund your money. They have high quality, low cost business cards. I also do a lot of low level printing myself, for larger jobs I farm it out.


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

thank you so much for your suggestions. Also the UPS store is having a .39 cent color copy sale during the month of September.
Desi


----------

